# Background info on Serotta Club Special? with Record C Group



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

My latest ebay find was this steel Serotta in a 56cm with all Campy components. The seller was selling for someone that didn't know the model or much else about the bike. Other than the pics, I didn't have much to go on, but it appeared from the pics to have pretty nice components.

Well, she arrived at my door a couple hours ago and I must say I am psyched. The frameset is in pretty good shape except much of the decals were rubbed off. The components are dirty and dusty from what appears to have been a long, long hiatus. I can't wait to get it torn down and cleaned up. I had figured on building the frame up with some parts I had and parting out the Campy group. Seeing how good of shape the parts are in, now I am not so sure.

Anyway from what I can guess on the missing decals, the Serotta appears to be a Club Special. The serial number starts with 84, and that was a model that they made that year. Anyone know how to tell for sure?? Serotta didn't have anything that old in the computer. Also, the components I believe are 1984/1985 Campagnolo Record C. Nice script Campagnolo on the calipers and the shield on everything. There isn't any blue so it isn't the 50th anniversary edition, but the date code on the crankset puts group as a 1984 or 1985. I slapped some wheels on and tried to get a pic from today but I left my digital camera firewire at home:mad2: 

I will post some more pictures as soon as I get her cleaned up proper-like. I have checked ebay and it appears that this Campy group is pretty sought after, so I am leaning towards parting out to recoup my investment. I checked and in good or excellent condition the components would likely bring in more than I paid for the whole rig. :thumbsup:

edited to add.... the fork was very reluctant to accept a standard from wheel (100mm dropout). Are there less than 100mm drop out front wheels out there??? could it be that it has been so long since the bike had a wheelset in it that it "tightened" or "closed in" or something? I would say it was off by at least 5mm. Should I keep a wheel in there to "stretch" it back out, any suggestions?


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Geez, that looks like it has the potential to be a really nice ride.

I bet there's a very interesting story behind that one - but if it was so old it
wasn't in Serotta's computer maybe some kind of Serotta BBS online?

Someone has to know about that bike.


----------



## StormShadow (Feb 27, 2005)

Look at those rear drop outs, the bike is just screaming to be made into a fixie.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

StormShadow said:


> Look at those rear drop outs, the bike is just screaming to be made into a fixie.


That's what caught my eye also. FIX that bike up!


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

StormShadow said:


> Look at those rear drop outs, the bike is just screaming to be made into a fixie.


That was certainly an option, although it would have to be a SS/fixie after my knee injury. 

Also considered a custom paint job down the road. I thought of doing the left seat stay, the top tube, and the right fork blade in a coral snake pattern. With everything else in yellow except a black backdrop for the Serotta on the down tube and all of the engraved emblems in black. Sounds kinda cheesy, but it could look sweet. Anyone seen anything like that? anyone want to?? :blush2:

edited to add.... the frame definitely could use some fresh paint, but I thought the bike was silver before it came in and it has a very very pale purple hue to it that I really like. At this point, I really have no idea what my next step is....


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Here are some pictures I took last night after adding a wheelset. You can see a little more of the purple hue of the paint. I have since taken off the SOLOSPORTS decal and underneath was the unfaded paint. It has more purple and I bet this bike look fantastic brand new.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*One nice find...*

the Club's were Ben's original racing models. They were typically Columbus tubing, SL, SLX and some SP thrown in here and there. A nice bike, not the lightest by today's standards but unless you are racing in the hills, not an issue.

The real treasure are those cranks, calipers, shifters and deraileurs. Not sure I caught what you paid total price for the package, but those items sell for some large amounts on ebay.

What to do, if you want my opinion on paint, two options.

1.Keep it as it is...Yeah, not the best, but not the worst either

2.Go for a red white and blue scheme similar to the US national team bikes (some built by Serotta and Yamguchi) in the 80's and 90's.

As to go fixie or geared, those components are too nice not to use. But then again, you could ebay them and cover the cost of a paint job.

Either way, if the frame were a 55, I'd be way envious. Since it is too big, I'm just jealous.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

racerx said:


> the Club's were Ben's original racing models. They were typically Columbus tubing, SL, SLX and some SP thrown in here and there. A nice bike, not the lightest by today's standards but unless you are racing in the hills, not an issue.
> 
> The real treasure are those cranks, calipers, shifters and deraileurs. Not sure I caught what you paid total price for the package, but those items sell for some large amounts on ebay.
> 
> ...


Well, I ended up ebaying the Campy parts. They were in good condition, but could use a little TLC. Great for a retro ride, but not near nice enough for a show piece. I paid $334 for the frameset and components and just sold the components for $300. Plus the seller just sent me 3 threaded 6 speed freewheels, after I only asked for the original that went with the bike. The original was a Regina Extra America straight stack 13/18 with original tin, one is a Suntour New Winner with original box, and the last one is another Suntour. The Regina could fetch most of the $34 difference by itself. :thumbsup: 

A free (or nearly free) Serotta Club Special is a good way to start a project.

edited.... Got any pics of the paint you are talking about??


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Here is an example*

This is their pursuit bike, but the road version was the same.

As soon as I find a worthy frame, this will be my paint scheme. IMO, that Serotta is worthy. The price/worth of that frame will only go up.


----------



## ctpsw7 (Sep 14, 2006)

*I am picking up a Green 1984 Serotta Club Special Sunday*



racerx said:


> the Club's were Ben's original racing models. They were typically Columbus tubing, SL, SLX and some SP thrown in here and there. A nice bike, not the lightest by today's standards but unless you are racing in the hills, not an issue.
> 
> The real treasure are those cranks, calipers, shifters and deraileurs. Not sure I caught what you paid total price for the package, but those items sell for some large amounts on ebay.
> 
> ...


I am driving about an hour to get this Bike . I have not sean a Pic and the rider has little info except his Bike shop told him its worth and is in great condition. However he claims it is a 21 Inch Bike ( 54/55cm) . I am afraid it will be to small for me. I have found so little info in this bike.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

ctpsw7 said:


> I am driving about an hour to get this Bike . I have not sean a Pic and the rider has little info except his Bike shop told him its worth and is in great condition. However he claims it is a 21 Inch Bike ( 54/55cm) . I am afraid it will be to small for me. I have found so little info in this bike.


Be careful with "the bike store said it would be worth X dollars". If it was really worth X, someone at the LBS would likely have bought it. How much are you buying it for and what components are on it?


----------



## ctpsw7 (Sep 14, 2006)

*He confirmed Record*

I have no intention of paying more than 3-4 hundred but if it is in poor shape I will just have a nice ride into the country and head back empty handed. I am really not sure a 21 inch 54cm ish will work for me anyway, I am hoping he is wrong on the size. I need a 56-57cm so this may end up a flip for the parts. Thanks for the wise feedback. I appeciate it.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

ctpsw7 said:


> I have no intention of paying more than 3-4 hundred but if it is in poor shape I will just have a nice ride into the country and head back empty handed. I am really not sure a 21 inch 54cm ish will work for me anyway, I am hoping he is wrong on the size. I need a 56-57cm so this may end up a flip for the parts. Thanks for the wise feedback. I appeciate it.


I sold the Record C components in average condition for $300 buy it now on ebay.... in less than 3 hours. 

If the parts are mint and the bike is rust free, it should be worth $400-$500 easy. A great condition Record C rear derailleur will go for $150+ and a Record C crankset in great condition will bring about the same. 

The frame is surprisingly light. Mine is shedding all of its gears save one


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

ctpsw7 said:


> I have no intention of paying more than 3-4 hundred but if it is in poor shape I will just have a nice ride into the country and head back empty handed. I am really not sure a 21 inch 54cm ish will work for me anyway, I am hoping he is wrong on the size. I need a 56-57cm so this may end up a flip for the parts. Thanks for the wise feedback. I appeciate it.



Depending on what condition you are looking for, I might be willing to swap. If you are looking for a showpiece, mine is far from mint. It has some surface rust on the top tube cable guides and under the rear drop outs. I was planning a repaint, but am open to a trade +$ if yours doesn't need paint. PM me after you pick up the bike.


----------



## David Kirk (Mar 6, 2005)

Cool bike.

How did the fork work out? You said it measured less than 100mm wide at the tips. 

It will not stretch out by putting a 100mm wheel in no matter how long it's left. You might want to consider have the fork checked and aligned before rding it to be sure there's not an issue that will leave you with fewer front teeth.

You might check with Serotta to see if they have any top mount decals for it so that it didn't require a repaint.

I assume that the rear spacing is 126 so you'll need to space out a 120mm hub just a bit.

I love the old Edco headset.

Congrats on the find,

Dave


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

David Kirk said:


> Cool bike.
> 
> How did the fork work out? You said it measured less than 100mm wide at the tips.
> 
> ...


The fork has had a wheel in it since the posting and requires about 10% of the effort as before, so I think it just may have been sitting without a wheel for many years. I will have my local wrench check it out just in case. 

Serotta doesn't stock decals this old. The re-paint wouldn't happen until I put enough miles on it to know it is a real keeper. 

The spacing was originally a 126mm but a 130mm fits in just fine too. Right now I am using a 126mm Uniglide hub for a single speed. I am shopping for a nice flip flop for cheap though, as long as the axles are long enough adding a couple nuts as spacers is pretty simple.

I think the old Edco is cool in a novelty kind of way, but I am afraid the races may be too pitted from overtightened bearings. I will open her up and take a look at whats doing before completing the project.


----------



## ctpsw7 (Sep 14, 2006)

handsomerob said:


> Depending on what condition you are looking for, I might be willing to swap. If you are looking for a showpiece, mine is far from mint. It has some surface rust on the top tube cable guides and under the rear drop outs. I was planning a repaint, but am open to a trade +$ if yours doesn't need paint. PM me after you pick up the bike.
> 
> I picked up another steel bike instead. A Pinarello Columbus CROMOR entry level bike in a 57cm with 7 speed Index Ultegra/105. Put my ROLFs on it and am happy/ If you want to talk to the Serotta guy email me and I will put you in touch.
> I had no time to drive up there and he had so little info on the bike. sorry
> Peter in CT


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

Here is the completed project with full Shimano 600 bits.....


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

I really like that bike. Classic, simple, but cool. I have to say I have a big Campy hang up, won't ride anything else but having seen a few nice examples of early 600 recently it reminded me of my 600EX days and how good it actually was!!! Well done.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> Here is the completed project with full Shimano 600 bits.....



Very nice bike!!! 

The C Record group is one of the most beautiful ever created, but there is nothing wrong with the 600/Ultegra components. I have an old Merckx with a complete 8 speed 600 groupset on it and the parts are solid and bullet-proof. I intially put them on until a Dura Ace 8 speed group could be assembled, but the parts have worked so well that I just haven't been able to justify removing them.

How does it ride?

Texbike


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

if anyone is interested, I just put this up on eBay....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=140070852896&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

handsomerob said:


> if anyone is interested, I just put this up on eBay....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=140070852896&rd=1&rd=1


Nevermind.


----------



## handsomerob (Oct 5, 2005)

OnTheRivet said:


> Nevermind.


I saw your original post.. After getting this frame I ended up finding a great deal on a Waterford 2200. I felt like I should only keep one of them and didn't have any updated parts for the Serotta at the time.... that has changed and here she is, a permanent member of the stable.

here are some more pics from another similar thread.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=958436&postcount=4

Also, I did have it sold on eBay, but I forgot to mention in the listing about the front fork dropouts being too narrow. When I was tearing it down from the Shimano build to ship, I went to remove the front wheel and remembered. I immediately sent the buyer a note to let him know about it before I shipped it and offered him a full refund. He chose to get a refund and appreciated my honesty. He even left me positive feedback, so there weren't any hard feelings. I recently bought a complete Waterford 1100 for Haiku d'etat. It came with the Campy Chorus 9 speed group you see on the Serotta now. Jeff rides Shimano, so I tore it down and happily hung the Chorus on the Serotta. I still have to get the fork straightened,


----------



## avalonracing (Jan 12, 2007)

*For the love of God...*



StormShadow said:


> Look at those rear drop outs, the bike is just screaming to be made into a fixie.


when will this Fixie trend end???


----------

